
Owning the American Dream, ending the trap of rent servitude - Artistry121
https://www.urbanitus.com/owning-the-american-dream-ending-the-trap-of-rent-servitude/
======
Artistry121
My co-founder, Kyle, and I wrote this.

Republics and democracies rely on people having power and ownership in their
communities. In our modern world much of this power, in the form of home
ownership, is relegated to debt-financed mortgages on homes.

We believe there is a financial path to home ownership that sits between
mortgages and renting that will provide adequate returns to investors and
dominate both mortgages and renting.

The social impact, and market impact, could be staggering if we are right.

~~~
algebra-history
Sounds like a cool idea, but I couldn’t figure out how you bootstrap. Do you
rely on warm hearted homeowners to take a cut in their potential profit from
the potential for renting ?

~~~
Artistry121
Hey!

Our models indicate if we can get market rate mortgage debt on our portfolio
(likely) to fund 80%, and prime plus low to average mezzanine debt rates on
15% to fund the rest all holders can make returns - including equity - so long
as we minimize fees and keep occupancy high.

In the long run, there are many ways being the gateway to financing a home / a
person's largest monthly expense allows many methods for expansion.

Real estate is a fairly efficient market but the strange dichotomy between
rent and mortgages mean there are two starkly different return structures.
There's a lot of margin in between the two to create a hybrid that satisfies
everyone.

~~~
algebra-history
I’m not savvy when it comes to debt, mortgages, real estate, investors, and
the like, so I have difficulty understanding your message. But, I am happy to
hear you’re going for it!

~~~
Artistry121
Thank you!

